# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ermira Babaliu

## TiLoNcE

*Ermira Babaliu

E njëjta ëndërr



Ka shumë kohë që për çdo natë 
Një ëndërr shoh... 
Sikur të flas, ti vetëm hesht 
Pastaj të puth, të përqafoj 
Ashtu si kurrë nuk munda në jetë 

Ty brenda vetes të mbajta plot vite 
Sepse të desha dhe të ëndërrova 
Por s'të preka dot 
I pari njeri që gjithë qenien time 
Mbushi me zjarr me mall dhe me afshe 
Plot emocion 

Nuk di se ç'isha unë per ty 
Por ti për mua ke qenë gjithçka 
Të ndjeja, te ndjeja dhe vetëm kaq 
Në rrahje zemre, heshtur, pa fjalë 


Të tjerë kanë hyrë në jetën time 
Kam dashur por si ty jo kurrë 
Shumë vjet me parë 
E përsëri me imazhin tënd 
Pyes veten pse, pse të ndodhë 
Të ndodhë kështu... 


Ndoshta tani ti je me një tjetër 
Por do të doja të jem me ty 
Lodhur nga vitet të gjej harrim 
...harrim 

Nuk di se ç'isha unë për ty 
Por ti për mua ke qenë gjithçka 
Të ndjeja, të ndjeja dhe vetem kaq 
Në rrahje zemre, heshtur, pa fjalë 


*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Harroje dashurine tone -- Ermira Baballiu
E di skam te drejte
te thur une kete kenge
se ty djale i dashur
te shoh vec ne ender

dhe bashke kur u ndame
nuk tham naten e mire
por thame lamtumire

te lutem ti falma
gabimin e rende
se sot zemra ime
kendon vec kete kenge
por mua dhe jotja
dhe dhimbja sdurohet
po prape nuk bashkohet

harroje harroje
ti dashurine tone
largoje ti brenda
i lumtur jeto

Po ti e di mire tani
sec eshte dashuria
nje mal me nje zjarr
qe prape gjithkush e do
harroje harroje
ti dashurine tone
largoje ti brenda
i lumtur jeto

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Se do ti dua -- Ermira Baballiu  

Te te them je lule
ti je me e bukur
te te them je gonxhe
ta humbas freskine
se ti zemren time
vashe o ma ke marre
mos per koken tende
mos me mbaj meri

se do ti dua, ti dua 
ato 2 syckat ti vash
falmi mua
se do ti dua, ti dua
pergjithmone 
se do ti dua ,ti dua
ato 2 buzkat ti vash
falmi mua
se do ti dua ,ti dua
pergjithmone

te te them je drite
ti verbon dynjan
mos per koken tende
mos me bej hatane
se asnje ze tjeter
zemra sme pranon
mos per koken tende
mos me torturo

se do ti dua, ti dua
ato 2 syckat ti vashe
falmi mua
se do ti dua, ti dua 
pergjithmone
se do ti dua ti dua
ato 2 buzkat ti vashe
falmi mua
se do ti dua ,ti dua 
pergjithmone

----------


## sweet_babe

*Gjithmone -- Ermira Babaliu*  


Gjithmone prane teje kalova 
mos kujto se une ty te harrova 
do te mbetesh perhere ti pjese
e zemres sime 
kur brengat largoja prane teje 

Tash tjeter ty te perkedhel 
dhe mua me le zog te mjere 
do te kthehesh ne çerdhe ndonjehere 
por atehere s'do kete vend per shtegetare 

Zemra ime e ndjen se s'do te kthehesh 
edhe pse e di se mua do m'plagosesh 
a thua dashuria jone 
dhe neteve pagjume do te mbetet gjithmone 

E vetme po rri ne kete nate 
e vetme me dhimbjen qe ndiej 
ngadale po veshtroj hijen tende 
e cila pa kthim po shkon 

Tash tjeter ty te perkedhel 
dhe mua me le zog te mjere
do te kthehesh ne cerdhe ndonjehere 
por atehere s'do kete vend per shtegtare...

----------


## sweet_babe

*Lulet e Majit --  Ermira Babaliu*   

Nje dite te bukur maji une ty te takova 
tek po rrije futur nen nje lule 
lulet e majit per ty i enderrova 
lumturine ne shpirt veç ti ma fute. 

Por tani je vyshkur me s'ke ere
lulet e tua per mua s'kane me vlere
nuk je ti lulja e bukur e dites se Majit 
por je lulja e kenges sime te vajit 

Me kujtohen ditet kur rinia 
sa here rrembehet ajo nga dashuria 
ishe e vogel atehere vajza ime 
s'mendoje tjeter vecse per enderrime 

S'me harrohen ditet kur rinia 
sa here rrembehet ajo nga dashuria 
ishe e vogel atehere vajza ime 
s'mendoje tjeter veçse per enderrime 

Por tani je vyshkur me s'ke ere
lulet e tua per mua s'kane me vlere
do te kujtoj perhere moj lulja ime 
ndonese je kaq larg kesaj zemres sime

----------


## sweet_babe

*Nen strehe -- Ermira Babaliu*   

Ne njeren prej streheve te nje prej shtepive 
degjonim te heshtur ne pikat e shiut 
dhe lehtas fytyren ja merrja ne duar 
dhe buzkat e njoma ja puthja nxituar 


Por iku çapkenja nje nate prej meje 
kur hena e zbehte copetohej ne pellgje 
por iku capkenja nje nate prej meje 
tani rri menduar, i tallur prej streheve 

Dhe era e lehte tund gjethet ngadale
me shfaqet mes lotesh fytyra e saj

----------


## sweet_babe

*Buze korale -- Ermira Babaliu*   

Valle kujtoje ate cast 
ku separi shikimet u ndeshen 
na lidhen me fort
u deshem sa asnje tjeter

Yjet ne qiellin e zjarte
ne kendin e lagjes se vjeter 
na lidhen me fort
u deshem sa asnje tjeter..
ooh ohhh ohhh....
zemres sonte i kujtoj 
oooh ohhhh 
mos vono...dhe kaq shpejte mos harro

Buze korale edhe sy plot shkelqim
eja vajze me perqafo plot gezim 
mos vono... dhe kaq shpejte mos harro 

Ne varken tone te lundrojme
zemrat ne t'i bashkojme 
hajde hajde hajde 
hena per ne sot ndricon 
hajd hajde hajde 
liqeni i bukur na fton 
hajde hajde hajde 
hena per ne sot ndricon 
hajd hajde hajde 
liqeni i bukur na fton 

Buze korale edhe sy plot shkelqim
eja vajze me perqafo plot gezim 
mos vono... dhe kaq shpejte mos harro

----------


## sweet_babe

Kali i Bardhe -- Ermira Babaliu 

Kam kohe qe dua te ze 
nje kale te bardhe 
te rend dite e nate 
bashke me te neper savane 

Rend kali, rend une, fryn ere
dhe shkelet bari oooo
pse ik, pse largon, pse s'afrohet
vete ai kale 

Si pune e ketij kalit te bardhe 
eshte dashuria
qe spati meshire aspak 
per lotet e mia

Urimet i coj une asaj 
prej perendise
qe kurre trishtim mos paste
prej dashurise

Vendosa dhe une nje dite
qe te largohem
tek zhurmat, tek njerezit dhe vajzat
te mos afrohem

Perpiqem mundohem te ze 
ate kal te bardhe 
i vetem te jetoj bashke me te 
neper savane

----------


## sweet_babe

Nje jete nga jeta ime  

Nga gëzimi ndejta zgjuar atë natë 
kur krahët e mia dhe zemrën time 
i ngrohu një fëmijë 

Ndjeva vehten të më flasë 
si s'kam folur në jetën time 
dhe me gjuhë të zemrës fliste 
ky fëmijë 

Tek shtërngoja plot me mall 
atë jetë nga jeta ime 
ndjeva dashurinë që rritej 
si një këngë një poezi 

Ja si lind një poezi 
ja si lind në zemër kënga 
hyn mes nesh dhe një fëmijë 
sjell dashuri 

Tek një foshnjë unë e ti 
fort i kemi lidhur ëndërrat 
çel, tek buzeqeshje tij 
motiv i ri 

Vallë kush do ta dijë, 
sa jeton një dashuri? 

Le ti marrë rrahje zemrës 
dhe ti japë jetë ëndrrës 
dhe tek çdo njeri 
jeton një dashuri... jeton

----------


## sweet_babe

Mikja ime

A të kujtohet ty pranvera 
Kur ne shëtisnim bashkë të dy 
Më thoshe ti ngahera 
vdekja më ndan nga ty 
Më thoshe ti ngahera 
vdekja më ndan nga ty 

Vajti moj varfëri e mjerë 
Djemtë të shumtë ti i ke 
Paret si dua s'kanë më vlerë 
Zemra e mirë është flori për ne 
Paret si dua s'kanë më vlerë 
Zemra e mirë është flori për ne 

Dhembjes kush dashuroi një herë 
Ti je prej meje sa të rrosh 
Qofsha dhe në pallate t'arta 
O mikja ime ty s'të harroj 
Qofsha dhe në pallate t'arta 
O mikja ime ty s'të harroj

----------


## sweet_babe

Dua tu them -- Ermira Babaliu 

Nuk e kuptoj pse large ti me rri
ndoshta djale sa te dua nuk e di 
sa te thashe qe te dua shume 
ti me s'u ndave nga une 

Dua tu them se ne dashuri
nuk e dua dimrin ne sy

Dal te takoj plot lumturi 
edhe kur ndjej te ftohte ngrohem une nga ty 
dimrin se do kjo seshte cudi
sepse emrin e ak dashuri

Ndodhi nje dite qe nena na pa
nga takimi kur u ktheva dhe me tha
Ceshte ky djale?
duhemi i thashe 
dikur ke qene dhe ti vajze

Do ta mbajme ngrohte ne kete dashuri 
s'do tja shujame zjarrin ne gji

Loder nuk eshte kjo ndjenje e forte
zemren e trondit kur dikush rri ftohte 
dua tu them kush prek dashurine 
s'e ka lehte ta gjej lumturine 

Dua tu them kush prek dashurine 
s'e ka lehte ta gjej lumturine

----------


## niku-nyc

Ermira esht nji nga kengtaret me te mira Korcare.

----------


## niku-nyc

"Kali i bardhe" - Ermira Babaliu

Kam kohë që dua të zë
nje kalë të bardhë
Të rend ditë e natë
bashkë me të nëpër savanë

(dy herë)
Rend kali, rend unë, fryn erë
dhe shkelet bari ooo
Pse ik, pse largon, pse s'afrohet
vetë ai kalë

Si punë e këtij kali të bardhë
është dashuria
Që s'pati mëshirë aspak për
lotët e mia

(dy herë)
Urimet i çoj unë asaj
prej perëndisë
Që kurrë trishtim mos pastë
prej dashurisë

Vendosa dhe unë një ditë
që të largohem
Tek zhurmat, tek njerëzit dhe vajzat
të mos afrohen

Përpiqem mundohem të zë
at' kalë të bardhë
I vetëm t'jetoj bashkë me të
nëpër savanë

----------


## Besoja

Është një këngëtare që e pëlqej shumë por kam edhe një arsye 'të fortë' që ta respektoj sepse këndon një këngë me tekstin tim 'Do të ndjesh edhe ti dhimbje' të cilën e ka bërë edhe klip.
I uroj gjithë të mirat!

DO TE NDJESH EDHE TI DHIMBJE

Kurr’ s’kam qën`kaq dashuruar
Si tani
Kurr’ dhe shpirti kaq trazuar
Që fëmi
Ti më thua të largohem
Ja po shkoj
Do ndjej dhimbje do trishtohem
Sdo jetoj
Do të le në jetën tënde
Ta shijosh
Kur të ndjesh edhe ti dhimbje
Do kuptosh
Se të desha si nuk desha syt e mi
Se një tjetër sdo t’këndoj 
Si un’  për ty

----------


## [Perla]

Ermira Babaliu, edhe pse ka ikur para shumë vitesh nga Shqipëria me lotari në Amerikë, emri i saj nuk është harruar. Ajo ka lindur në Korçë (pasi në shumë intervista citohet si vendlindje Pogradeci), por është rritur në Pogradec. Mbahet mend jo vetëm si një këngëtare e talentuar, por dhe me një pamje të admirueshme, e qeshur, veshje plot sqimë. Ndërsa si nuk pritej nga askush, studimet e larta i kryen në Universitetin e Tiranës, në Degën Filozofi. Bashkë me studimet, zëri i saj dëgjohet me po atë forcë dhe bukuri në festivalet e këngës në RTV, ku Ermira Babaliu vlerësohet dy herë rresht me çmime të treta, Festivali i 25-të dhe i 26-të. Më pas është shfaqur në publik, sidomos nëpërmjet serenatave korçare, të bëra mjaft popullore dhe që ia shtuan adhurimin dhe famën, sidomos gjatë 13 vjetëve emigrante në Amerikë.


*Ermira, përgjithësisht, ç'lidhje mban tani me Shqipërinë?*
Përpiqem të ndjek ç'do gjë të rëndësishme që ndodh në atdhe, me aq sa mundem, dhe sa më lejon koha. Ndërkohë që flas, po i mbaj lidhjet me miqtë e vjetër e të rinj.

*Ju jeni pogradecare. Si perceptohet ky qytet në jetën tuaj aktuale? Çfarë ju lidh me të, përveç kujtimeve dhe së kaluarës?*
E kam mësuar veten të jetoj midis dy realiteteve njëkohësisht, atë aty dhe këtë këtu, pa diskutuar dhimbjen e pareshtur për të prekur të përditshmen e vendit tim. Arsye të shumëllojshme më bëjnë të ndihem mirë këtu ku jam, ndërkohë që atje kam gjuhën, nënoken time, fisin (lidhje të cilat me konservatorizëm unë i respektoj), miqtë e vyer, e gjolin e dashur që më mungon fizikisht. Këtu kam një jetë më të qetë e paksa të vënë në shina, pas shumë përpjekjesh, e që së largu shijoj e shoh më me qetësi dhe e pavarur atë që më intereson më shumë për vendin tim në përgjithësi. Përpiqem të vendos një balancë midis këtyre dy jetëve, që së fundi më ka qetësuar disi.


*Duke qenë një këngëtare e suksesshme dhe duke qenë gjithnjë e azhornuar me tregun muzikor, cili është mendimi juaj për këngën shqiptare?*
Nuk e di nëse mund të jap një mendim të saktë për këtë, pasi s'mund të ndjek dot çdo aktivitet muzikor. Por, duket që më në fund ka tendenca t'i rikthehemi vetes në muzikë, pa diskutuar që me patjetër duhet të rikthehet cilësia. Jam e gëzuar që do të jete Festivali i Gjirokastrës sivjet. Do të kisha shumë dëshirë të ndodhem atje.


*Në sa festivale kombëtare keni marrë pjesë?*
Kam marrë pjesë në 10 festivale rresht. Pra, prej vitit 1984 deri në vitin 1994, kam qenë e rregullt.


*Por vetëm e çmimet...*
Eh!!! Çmime të dyta apo të treta, se isha nga rrethet....Shembulli më i diskutuar, në mos gaboj, në vitin 1987 (kam qenë shumë e pavëmendshme me arkivin) ku u bë për herë të parë festivali me juri që jepte pikët në një monitor të madh që ishte në sfond, ku ne këndonim (kjo ishte një nga "çuditë" e para të modernizimit të skenës). Nejse, pikët maksimale ishin 100. Unë u paraqita me një këngë të Flamur Shehut, "Një jetë nga jeta ime". M'u dhanë 100 pikë dhe fitova çmim ....të dytë. Të parin e morën motrat Libohova, me 98 pikë. Kënga e tyre ishte e kompozitorit Agim Krajka.

*Vetë ju personalisht, a po punoni për një album tuajin të ri? Apo më duket se po shkruani një libër?*
Kam filluar punën për një album të ri. Më duhet të jetë ndryshe, pasi s'ka rrugë tjetër. Prandaj nuk nxitoj. Nuk më shqetëson numri i albumeve të mia, por cilësia e kontributi.
Ndërkohë, mërzitem kur këngët që unë sjell, transformohen duke përcjellë mesazhe të gabuara, si p.sh. "Verashitësi", një këngë shumë e bukur nga muzika e lehtë kosovare, të cilën unë e solla në formën time, në një nga koncertet e para të serenatave mbas viteve '90-të, vargun më të bukur, "në gaz hidhërimin do ta kthej", kush e këndoi më pas e deformoi në "...se jam korçare e do ta dredh".
Vazhdoje ti i dashur mik, komento shijen, efektin që jep mesazhi i transformuar në këtë formë. Do të isha shumë e gëzuar sikur në Shqipëri të ekzistonte kritika e shkruar dhe për muzikën. Do ta ndihmonte shumë kulturën muzikore. Nëse ka filluar dhe unë s'i di ...tërhiqem. Sa për libër, s'më duket që jam aq e mençur.


*Ju keni studiuar për Shkencat e Filozofisë? Sa ju ka ndihmuar filozofia të bëheni kjo që jeni sot?*
Po e nis me një thënie të A. Linkolnit: "Nëse më duhen tetë orë për të prerë, copëtuar një pemë, do të më marrë gjashtë orë të mpreh sëpatën" ...., duke mos harruar, se sapo hap sytë, kam përpara 24 orë, kaq minuta e miliona sekonda, që më duhet t'i shfrytëzoj maksimalisht, dhe e kam shkruar diku: e marr jetën si më vjen, ndërkohë që i "krijoj" ditët e mia. Kjo jam unë, me gjithë kokëkrisjen time...(bobo, ç'jeni ju gazetarët...lol). Kam dhe paradokse në karakter, thua të jem kjo, si efekt i filozofisë??!!!

*Kur do të vini në Shqipëri?*
Planifikoj të jem në Shqipëri gjithë verën. A nuk ia vlen të jesh në këtë stinë në vendin tonë, ku liqenet dhe detet kanë jo vetëm kaltërsi, por edhe aromë, zhurmë, lëvizje të pashtershme. Vera shqiptare është si shija e verës (pijes) franceze. Kush e ka shijuar dhe nuk është mrekulluar?


*Nëse do t'ju propozonin, a do të merreshit ndonjëherë me politikë?*
Nëse do të ndryshojë "SITA" e përzgjedhjes dhe nëse do të gjykohesha si e aftë për të tilla sakrifica, mbase po. Sepse të them të drejtën, kam një eksperiencë tepër të hidhur nga vitet e para të tentativës sime për t'u përfshirë në të, atëherë, në '90-ën. Megjithëse ajo që mua më intereson më shumë në këtë moment, është ecuria e shoqërisë civile, një lloj civilizimi i mentalitetit, që është i domosdoshëm.

*Serenatat*

Në Korçë, kur u zhvilluan për herë të parë serenatat, unë mora këndoj "Lulen e majit". Aty kënduan dhe shumë korçarë, amatorë, ë bukur ....Por, vinte "Lulja majit", që publiku "theu karriget" nga të çuarit në këmbë dhe nga duartrokitjet. Mirëpo dhe këtu, pas shumë lavdërimesh, zyrtarisht mora çmim të tretë, sepse...unë s'isha nga Korça. Tani, këtu mund të them që u zhgënjeva, por kemi qeshur për shumë kohë me miqtë e mi me këtë ndodhi, se ishte një shkak pa bazë, sepse unë kam lindur në Korçë, gjyshi im ka qenë një nga mjekët e parë pediatër atje, prindërit pas disa vjetësh u transferuan, e unë u rrita në Pogradec, për t'u rikthyer në Korçë kur u martova. U largova nga Shqipëria në 1996-ën. Paraqitja ime e fundit në Festivalin Kombëtar ishte në vitin 1995, me këngën e Ilir Dangellisë, "E njëjta ëndërr", e cila shënoi një nga kulmet e mia.

*
Zhgënjimet*
Nuk mund të them se kam patur zhgënjime, pasi kam qenë me këmbë në tokë dhe sidomos fakti që, kënga ishte një nga hobet e mia, fakti që unë këndoja vetëm për kënaqësi, nuk më ka lejuar të mërzitem edhe kur nuk kam marrë atë që kam merituar. Në këtë rast, më shumë mërziteshin fansat e mi.

_Shekulli online_

----------


## Pajto

Flm shum per tekstet

----------


## [Perla]

Nje tjeter serenate  :buzeqeshje: 

*Ermira Babaliu - Marjanke e vogel*
2x
O moj taksi 
na ço ne shpi
se jemi bere
o tape

Marjanke e vogel o ti me je
me syçkat boje qielli
kur me shikon me saluton
e imja je Marjana
Kur me shikon me buzeqesh
e imja je Marjana

Ta kisha çezmen o me raki
te pija dite e nate
O moj taksi 
me co ne shtepi
se une jam bere 
o tape

----------


## -BATO-

*Pranë të kaltrit det* 

Nuk e di në breg të detit
sa herë shkrova unë emrin tënd
se në ëndërrimet e mia papritur
hyre ti dhe zure vënd

Vinin dallgët dhe emrin e prishnin ato me zhurmë
vinte një mëngjes, fliste zëmra por heshtja unë
grimca rëre dhe një guackë kujtimi tani ju pret
nga auditorja¹ me shokun që njoha, pranë të kaltrit det

Një fjalë që ende jo s'e kishim thënë
ti me ngadalë ma thua sot
Na lidhi ne përjetë me njëri-tjetrin
dhe na bëri më shumë se shokë
1) sallë leksionesh

----------


## arjan03

Ermira Babaliu-Jorgjica

Kur te pashe Jorgjica , Jorgjica moj 
zemren ty ta dhashe . 
Kur te pashe Jorgjica , Jorgjica moj 
zemren ty ta dhashe 

Thone bota je i marre . 
Jorgjica , Jorgjica 
Une vij te ty te shuaj zjarrin . 
Jorgjica Jorgjica . 

Do ta pi , oh rrakine , rrakine moj 
se kjo shuan dhembshurine 
do ta pi ojjj rrakine moj 
se kjo shuan dhembshurrine . 

Do ta bej kupen therrime 
Jorgjica Jorgjica 
se kjo dogji zemren time 
Jorgjica Jorgjica .

----------


## sirena_adria

Me ka pelqyer gjithmone si kengetare ! I admiroj si kenget e saj te lehta dhe serenatat qe i qan !

----------

